# Outlook 2003 Frei/Gebucht ohne Exchange



## Silvercreast (4. Oktober 2005)

Morgen erstmal,

ich habe folgendes Problem, meine Firma würde gerne einen neuen E-Mail Server aufsetzen. Dazu würde meine Firma gerne die Software MDaemon benutzen.
Ich habe auch alles soweit fertig konfiguriert und installiert, dass ich nur noch die Frei/Gebucht funktion hinbekommen muss, damit der Server vollständig funktioniert.

Die Frei/Gebucht funktion soll nicht über Exchange oder über andere Microsoft Produkte laufen, Outlook hat mir anfangs immer noch gesagt ich möge mich doch bitte beim Microsoft Frei/Gebucht Support anmelden, aber dies bin ich umgangen bzw. versuche ich zu umgehen.

Diese Umgehung soll folgendermaßen aussehen:

Ich lege einen freien Ordner z.B. freebusy auf meinem Server an, gehe auf den einzelnen Clients in das Frei/Gebucht Menü(Extras/Kalenderoptionen/Frei/Gebucht). Gebe dort unter Veröffentlichen unter folgenden Pfad an: *file://\\192.168.10.101/freebusy/SDors.vfb*.
Somit werden alle Frei/Gebucht Informationen von diesem Benutzer in dieser vfb Datei gespeichert. Die IP ist die von meinem Server.

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem:
Wenn ich dann unter suche unter auf diesen Ordner zugreifen will funktioniert das nicht.
Ich weiss nicht wieso ich Daten abspeichern kann, aber nicht laden kann aus diesem Ordner heraus. Der Pfad lautet den ich eingebe : *http://192.168.10.101/freebusy/*
Somit soll Outlook im Ordner nach der entsprechenden VFB-Datei suchen, aber es passiert gar nichts.

Was komisch ist wenn ich sage welche VFB - Datei geladen werden soll dann funktioniert es z.B. *http://192.168.10.101/freebusy/SDors.vfb*

Kann mir jemand helfen?

gruß Silver


----------



## Silvercreast (4. Oktober 2005)

Habe den Fehler gefunden der Pfad bei Suche unter muss wie folgt lauten:

*file://\\192.168.10.101\freebusy\%NAME%.vfb*

dann funktioniert es einwandfrei


----------

